# The never ending story



## Orbit (Apr 21, 2006)

I was searching for a thread on this just to check if one had been started, couldn't find one so though it'd start one.
MOD's if it takes up too much bandwith or whatever just delete it.

Here are the ground rules.
1) only three words at a time
2) you may not post consecutive posts.
3) Don't be stingey and publish it with out giving royalties to CPF:lolsign: 


OK got it?

I'll start.

Jimmy was walking


----------



## FRANKVZ (Apr 21, 2006)

across the street


----------



## chrwe (Apr 21, 2006)

when dusk settled. [Can you see where it goes from here? :naughty:]


----------



## Orbit (Apr 21, 2006)

and tumbleweed rested


----------



## DUQ (Apr 21, 2006)

You smell that?


----------



## leukos (Apr 21, 2006)

.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 21, 2006)

Like moldy cheese.


----------



## underdust (Apr 21, 2006)

REALLY moldy cheese.


----------



## JackBlades (Apr 21, 2006)

I smell lithium.


----------



## KevinL (Apr 21, 2006)

Smells like flashahol.


----------



## rscanady (Apr 21, 2006)

Out of nowhere


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 21, 2006)

a dark shape


----------



## magic79 (Apr 21, 2006)

floats mysteriously by


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 21, 2006)

a one eyed goat


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

that brays loudly


----------



## underdust (Apr 21, 2006)

"BAAA BAAAAA BAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## zespectre (Apr 21, 2006)

Meanwhile, across town


----------



## greenLED (Apr 21, 2006)

the batteries melted


----------



## 2000xlt (Apr 21, 2006)

existing no more


----------



## underdust (Apr 21, 2006)

It's dark now.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

But always remember


----------



## underdust (Apr 21, 2006)

carry spare batteries


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 21, 2006)

at all times


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

especially when you


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 21, 2006)

search for nightcrawlers


----------



## Kryosphinx (Apr 21, 2006)

or furry rodents


----------



## InFlux (Apr 21, 2006)

of unusual size


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 21, 2006)

with huge fangs


----------



## underdust (Apr 21, 2006)

and beady eyes


----------



## Topper (Apr 21, 2006)

back at the


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

old folks home


----------



## FRANKVZ (Apr 21, 2006)

that smells awful


----------



## DUQ (Apr 21, 2006)

Joe places a


----------



## Mags (Apr 21, 2006)

Battery into his


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2006)

Fenix L1P flashlight


----------



## nethiker (Apr 21, 2006)

before heading out


----------



## Orbit (Apr 21, 2006)

roaring to life


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

heading and roaring?


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 21, 2006)

Toward the Ranch


----------



## magic79 (Apr 21, 2006)

where Jenny lives.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

But Jenny had


----------



## EricMack (Apr 21, 2006)

another "friend" over


----------



## Mags (Apr 21, 2006)

and joe was


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

not where he


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 21, 2006)

could see inside


----------



## EricMack (Apr 21, 2006)

so he climbed


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 21, 2006)

up a tree


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 21, 2006)

with his goat


----------



## Topper (Apr 21, 2006)

and then leaped


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 21, 2006)

gleefully into the


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

window of the


----------



## Topper (Apr 21, 2006)

Guy next door


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 21, 2006)

A bald thing


----------



## bwaites (Apr 21, 2006)

with a large


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 22, 2006)

hairy belly hanging


----------



## Topper (Apr 22, 2006)

over his happy meal EDIT you get them at MacDonald's hold up play nice end edit


----------



## magic79 (Apr 22, 2006)

"What's up Topper?"


----------



## Topper (Apr 22, 2006)

Topper don't drink


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 22, 2006)

Topper plays Rock-n-Roll


----------



## bwaites (Apr 22, 2006)

Water I hope


----------



## Topper (Apr 22, 2006)

bruddamoke said:


> hairy belly hanging


loan me your


----------



## magic79 (Apr 22, 2006)

Big ol' flashlight


----------



## bwaites (Apr 22, 2006)

with lots of


----------



## leukos (Apr 22, 2006)

ketchup and mustard


----------



## WNG (Apr 22, 2006)

"What for, Joe?"


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 22, 2006)

*to use later*


----------



## DUQ (Apr 22, 2006)

on my sore


----------



## Orbit (Apr 22, 2006)

menwhile at the


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Apr 22, 2006)

nearby CPF gathering


----------



## Orbit (Apr 22, 2006)

where the latest


----------



## atm (Apr 22, 2006)

news of Jimmy


----------



## Orbit (Apr 22, 2006)

's tragic demise


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 22, 2006)

was no surprise


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 22, 2006)

for he died.


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Apr 22, 2006)

Since he ran


----------



## leukos (Apr 22, 2006)

the local saloon :drunk:


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Apr 22, 2006)

without any EDCs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 22, 2006)

he was drunk


----------



## atm (Apr 22, 2006)

so he fell


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 22, 2006)

in love with


----------



## nirad (Apr 22, 2006)

lisa's pink panties:naughty:


----------



## Orbit (Apr 22, 2006)

that were on


----------



## EricMack (Apr 22, 2006)

PSM's happy face!


----------



## leukos (Apr 22, 2006)

revenge was swift


----------



## DrDark (Apr 22, 2006)

he died smiling


----------



## atm (Apr 22, 2006)

while thinking of


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 22, 2006)

his friends at


----------



## Delvance (Apr 22, 2006)

Their final destiny


----------



## bwaites (Apr 22, 2006)

which as yet


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2006)

has no flashlights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 22, 2006)

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## nirad (Apr 22, 2006)

PeeWee's big playhouse


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2006)

, Peewee Herman shined


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

A Rayovac 3D


----------



## leukos (Apr 22, 2006)

and was arrested


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

As it was


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2006)

too friggin dim. :green:


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 22, 2006)

but sasha still saw the thread


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Apr 22, 2006)

A brighter one


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

and smaller too!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 22, 2006)

But a hotwire


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 22, 2006)

would've lit up


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

the fact that


----------



## bwaites (Apr 22, 2006)

there was something


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 22, 2006)

crawling in the


----------



## Orbit (Apr 22, 2006)

the eye off


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

Peewee who also


----------



## magic79 (Apr 22, 2006)

lost his bicycle


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

and is known


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 22, 2006)

for his... laugh


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 22, 2006)

and a tendency


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 23, 2006)

to eat cheese


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

and to drink


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 23, 2006)

the magic potion


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 23, 2006)

at the movies


----------



## magic79 (Apr 23, 2006)

in the dark


----------



## Orbit (Apr 23, 2006)

with his arm


----------



## atm (Apr 23, 2006)

reaching out to


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 23, 2006)

a familiar friend


----------



## leukos (Apr 23, 2006)

Jack Daniel's no.7


----------



## atm (Apr 23, 2006)

only to find


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 23, 2006)

Vargas reported Couric


----------



## DonShock (Apr 23, 2006)

as a Republican


----------



## DUQ (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh the shame


----------



## Delvance (Apr 23, 2006)

the page wrote


----------



## atm (Apr 23, 2006)

a poem called


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 23, 2006)

wack it good,


----------



## DonShock (Apr 23, 2006)

for Cynthia McKinney


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

and many others


----------



## Radio (Apr 23, 2006)

But Then suddenly


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 23, 2006)

in the middle


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 23, 2006)

of the movie


----------



## nirad (Apr 23, 2006)

patrons screamed while


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

the filmed burned


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 23, 2006)

and Peewee reached


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

across the aisle


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 23, 2006)

and his hand


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 23, 2006)

was cuffed by


----------



## Delvance (Apr 23, 2006)

a vegie monster


----------



## DonShock (Apr 23, 2006)

for pickle abuse


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

PeeWee was sent-away


----------



## leukos (Apr 23, 2006)

to the Alamo


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

never to be


----------



## Radio (Apr 23, 2006)

eaten by aliens


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

or seen by


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 23, 2006)

Chuck Norris or


----------



## bwaites (Apr 23, 2006)

any other person


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 23, 2006)

Such as Arnold


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 23, 2006)

Meanwhile,


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 23, 2006)

Jack Bauer (24) runs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 23, 2006)

to the bathroom


----------



## nirad (Apr 23, 2006)

painfully clutching his


----------



## magic79 (Apr 24, 2006)

severed right arm


----------



## Razor (Apr 24, 2006)

and screaming at


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 24, 2006)

a dead terrorist.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

who can't reply


----------



## Delvance (Apr 24, 2006)

"It's my arm!"


----------



## DonShock (Apr 24, 2006)

While across town


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

a new threat


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 24, 2006)

a kid found


----------



## Delvance (Apr 24, 2006)

in his closet


----------



## DonShock (Apr 24, 2006)

an old flashlight


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

with a large


----------



## Delvance (Apr 24, 2006)

super radioactive trit


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 24, 2006)

which was glowing


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

an ethereal tint


----------



## Delvance (Apr 24, 2006)

on PeeWee's fangs


----------



## atm (Apr 24, 2006)

which set off


----------



## leukos (Apr 24, 2006)

a city-wide blackout


----------



## atm (Apr 24, 2006)

prompting everyone to


----------



## nirad (Apr 24, 2006)

rapidly smack their


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

largest flashlight into


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 24, 2006)

their Bail-Out Bag


----------



## Delvance (Apr 24, 2006)

and grow wings


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

so that they


----------



## Radio (Apr 24, 2006)

pigs could fly.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 24, 2006)

Meanwhile, accross town


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

at the ranch


----------



## leukos (Apr 24, 2006)

Bo and Luke


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

started to wonder


----------



## leukos (Apr 24, 2006)

if Boss Hogg


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

or the sherriff


----------



## C4LED (Apr 24, 2006)

Had seen Daisy


----------



## underdust (Apr 24, 2006)

in her shorts


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 24, 2006)

and high heels


----------



## C4LED (Apr 24, 2006)

With long hair


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

and no lights


----------



## C4LED (Apr 24, 2006)

Needing some assistance


----------



## Radio (Apr 24, 2006)

or a lift.


----------



## underdust (Apr 24, 2006)

Luke jumped up


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

and said, Yee-Haw!


----------



## underdust (Apr 24, 2006)

and slapped Bo


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

who then said,


----------



## underdust (Apr 24, 2006)

"I needed that"


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

"but why didn't.."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 24, 2006)

Luke Skywalker do


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 24, 2006)

what Pee-Wee did


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

to get away


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 24, 2006)

with the lotion


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

called, "PeeWee Obsession"!


----------



## underdust (Apr 24, 2006)

Luke was unsure


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 24, 2006)

what the wookie


----------



## bwaites (Apr 24, 2006)

was thinking, but


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 24, 2006)

acted like R2-D2


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 25, 2006)

Bill wondered why


----------



## DonShock (Apr 25, 2006)

he beeped continuously


----------



## atm (Apr 25, 2006)

until smoke started


----------



## nirad (Apr 25, 2006)

to rise from


----------



## Delvance (Apr 25, 2006)

Luke Skywalker's head


----------



## leukos (Apr 25, 2006)

his light sabre


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

had dead batteries


----------



## Orbit (Apr 25, 2006)

he should have


----------



## underdust (Apr 25, 2006)

recharged them before


----------



## atm (Apr 25, 2006)

leaving to search


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 25, 2006)

the mother ship


----------



## underdust (Apr 25, 2006)

that landed in


----------



## C4LED (Apr 25, 2006)

Sweet home Alabama


----------



## atm (Apr 25, 2006)

Meanwhile, under a


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

well hidden rock


----------



## scrappy (Apr 25, 2006)

a poll-troll was


----------



## atm (Apr 25, 2006)

knitting a sock


----------



## nethiker (Apr 25, 2006)

for whatever reason


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

he ate them


----------



## C4LED (Apr 25, 2006)

They tasted good


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

kinda like chicken


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2006)

only less filling


----------



## atm (Apr 25, 2006)

but high fibre


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

leaving him with


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2006)

the hershey squirts


----------



## C4LED (Apr 25, 2006)

and feeling nasty


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

However, he soon


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

called Howard Stern


----------



## C4LED (Apr 25, 2006)

and felt worse


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

due to rejection


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

and Sterns language


----------



## leukos (Apr 25, 2006)

but was invited


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

to the studio


----------



## C4LED (Apr 25, 2006)

but he declined


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2006)

so he could


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

Become FARTMAN 2


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2006)

and tour Russia


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

hoping to find


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 25, 2006)

answers to life


----------



## underdust (Apr 25, 2006)

. Instead, he found


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 25, 2006)

several Russian babes


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 25, 2006)

wearing gorilla suits


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 25, 2006)

and he thought


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

I should run


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

from baba booey.


----------



## leukos (Apr 25, 2006)

Russians don't shave


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

but mastered braiding


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 25, 2006)

. Out of nowhere


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

a huge dookie


----------



## C4LED (Apr 25, 2006)

ate a cookie


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 25, 2006)

causing wild hallucinations


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

that led to


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 25, 2006)

a massive tumor


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

in Roger Ebert's


----------



## nethiker (Apr 25, 2006)

self inflated ego.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2006)

So he decided


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 25, 2006)

to phone George


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2006)

of the jungle


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

and ask him


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

about Peewee and


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 25, 2006)

told him about


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

life in the


----------



## bwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

Peewee obsession place.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

And then Batman


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 25, 2006)

said, "What the...


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2006)

heck Commissioner Gordon"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

How is Peewee


----------



## BVH (Apr 25, 2006)

going to get


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 25, 2006)

completely disappeared forever?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

Then, on another


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 25, 2006)

tangent; pancakes and


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

crispy sticks of


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 25, 2006)

french toast would


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 25, 2006)

bring the Joker


----------



## twentysixtwo (Apr 25, 2006)

back to life.


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

Great breakfast Batman!


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

Suddenly a flying


----------



## Orbit (Apr 26, 2006)

purple and orrange


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

people eater with


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 26, 2006)

one eye began


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2006)

dancing in glee


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

because he found


----------



## magic79 (Apr 26, 2006)

a plump politician


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2006)

heading for prison


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

for raising the


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 26, 2006)

gas prices quickly


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

and who had


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2006)

pre-sale vapor lights


----------



## Delvance (Apr 26, 2006)

stole a banana


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

and started spinning


----------



## atm (Apr 26, 2006)

ever faster until


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 26, 2006)

Oprah Winfree said


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

everyone gets a


----------



## Delvance (Apr 26, 2006)

Three headed donkey


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

in her likeness


----------



## underdust (Apr 26, 2006)

and her weight


----------



## C4LED (Apr 26, 2006)

and an M6


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

for eyes and


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

ears shall never


----------



## underdust (Apr 26, 2006)

know the glory


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

regarded like that


----------



## atm (Apr 26, 2006)

of a real


----------



## mobile1 (Apr 26, 2006)

flashaholic, tested by


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

the greatest flashaholic


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

EVERLIGHT, know by


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

experience, the light


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

was brighter than


----------



## LouRoy (Apr 26, 2006)

my nonexistent Nano


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

Nano, what Nano?


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2006)

Chapter two begins


----------



## underdust (Apr 26, 2006)

The curtains open...


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

on a large


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

banana boat ride


----------



## EricMack (Apr 26, 2006)

winding through the


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2006)

long and treacherous


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

nile river, faster...


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

than a speeding


----------



## magic79 (Apr 26, 2006)

.357 Magnum hollowpoint


----------



## underdust (Apr 26, 2006)

shot at a


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

long and narrow


----------



## underdust (Apr 26, 2006)

bridge from the


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 26, 2006)

the River Quie(sp?)


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

When suddenly a


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 26, 2006)

whole Platoon of


----------



## Orbit (Apr 26, 2006)

chocolate chip weilding


----------



## EricMack (Apr 26, 2006)

midget transvestites with


----------



## magic79 (Apr 26, 2006)

panties for hats


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

maniacally waving thier


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2006)

red pumps around


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 26, 2006)

got the Green


----------



## Sway (Apr 26, 2006)

Joey Buttafuoco's garage


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 26, 2006)

to change colors!


----------



## Delvance (Apr 26, 2006)

Joey Buttafuoco's neck


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 26, 2006)

with a mad


----------



## bwaites (Apr 26, 2006)

hatter and his


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 26, 2006)

Red right hand


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2006)

man, decided to


----------



## BVH (Apr 26, 2006)

undress in front


----------



## twentysixtwo (Apr 27, 2006)

of the white


----------



## bwaites (Apr 27, 2006)

beach house which


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 27, 2006)

was previously owned


----------



## BVH (Apr 27, 2006)

By Enron before


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

the midgets took


----------



## magic79 (Apr 27, 2006)

their portraits in


----------



## MillerMods (Apr 27, 2006)

the process of


----------



## atm (Apr 27, 2006)

summoning up seven


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 27, 2006)

evil manic gremlins


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 27, 2006)

Dwarfs, one of


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 27, 2006)

them had problems with


----------



## atm (Apr 27, 2006)

his step mother


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 27, 2006)

because of his facination of


----------



## leukos (Apr 27, 2006)

using three words


----------



## Orbit (Apr 27, 2006)

bright pink jelly beans


----------



## atm (Apr 27, 2006)

and gnarled old


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

dollar bills for


----------



## bwaites (Apr 27, 2006)

flashlight buys which


----------



## nethiker (Apr 27, 2006)

His wife swears


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

he looks like


----------



## atm (Apr 27, 2006)

a guppy fish


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

on acid while


----------



## underdust (Apr 27, 2006)

he dances on


----------



## magic79 (Apr 27, 2006)

verrrrry thin ice


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

and sings "HAPPY


----------



## underdust (Apr 27, 2006)

BIRTHDAY" to his


----------



## bwaites (Apr 27, 2006)

big pit bull


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 27, 2006)

and Chocolate Lab


----------



## BVH (Apr 27, 2006)

while eating dog


----------



## magic79 (Apr 28, 2006)

food laced with


----------



## bwaites (Apr 28, 2006)

real, red meat!


----------



## atm (Apr 28, 2006)

Then, crashing through


----------



## Delvance (Apr 28, 2006)

a kangaroo's home


----------



## atm (Apr 28, 2006)

came a raging


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 28, 2006)

as the sun.


----------



## underdust (Apr 28, 2006)

burned brightly over


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 28, 2006)

Naboo. Then Anakin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 28, 2006)

said "PHOOEY I


----------



## BVH (Apr 28, 2006)

cannot become stardust!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

A moment later,


----------



## BVH (Apr 29, 2006)

Poof! Blasted to


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

smithereens! the nucleus


----------



## underdust (Apr 29, 2006)

of the radioactive


----------



## nirad (Apr 29, 2006)

raspberry flavored pop-tart


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

Gave Spiderman some


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 29, 2006)

cheese flavoered gumdrops


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

which he promptly


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 29, 2006)

fed to a


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)

ostrich owned by


----------



## nethiker (Apr 29, 2006)

Surefire experimental labs


----------



## Kryosphinx (Apr 29, 2006)

Which invented another


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2006)

super bright flashlight


----------



## underdust (Apr 29, 2006)

that runs on


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)

garbanzo beans and


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2006)

urinator deodorizer cakes


----------



## underdust (Apr 29, 2006)

for four hours


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2006)

and then it


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)

with no odors


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

mimics the Sun


----------



## Coop (Apr 29, 2006)

with planets orbiting


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)

around Uranus and


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

the black hole


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 29, 2006)

mudpile. It makes


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

even a 5mm


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 29, 2006)

squirt look like


----------



## atm (Apr 30, 2006)

a worthwhile alternative


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 30, 2006)

to a stock


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 30, 2006)

fraud like Martha


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 30, 2006)

who used her


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 30, 2006)

special powers of


----------



## underdust (May 1, 2006)

predicting the past


----------



## Manzerick (May 1, 2006)

to sell stock


----------



## underdust (May 1, 2006)

at a loss


----------



## Manzerick (May 1, 2006)

like Kenneth Lay


----------



## underdust (May 1, 2006)

except without the


----------



## Manzerick (May 1, 2006)

body odor. She


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 1, 2006)

says "what about


----------



## Manzerick (May 1, 2006)

my beautful large


----------



## atm (May 3, 2006)

woolly hippopotamus called


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 3, 2006)

Puff the Magic


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 3, 2006)

lawyer who got


----------



## Manzerick (May 3, 2006)

drunk at a


----------



## nirad (May 3, 2006)

sleazy titty bar


----------



## Manzerick (May 3, 2006)

but was blinded


----------



## underdust (May 3, 2006)

by the enormous


----------



## Manzerick (May 3, 2006)

Flashlight named "the


----------



## simbad (May 3, 2006)

Buy them both!


----------



## Manzerick (May 3, 2006)

. After purchasing both


----------



## atm (May 3, 2006)

a chihuahua called


----------



## Manzerick (May 3, 2006)

potato. His hair


----------



## underdust (May 3, 2006)

was as long


----------



## Manzerick (May 3, 2006)

as 7 Ultrastingers


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 3, 2006)

and as black


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 3, 2006)

as the night


----------



## atm (May 4, 2006)

but his teeth


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 4, 2006)

were so white


----------



## nirad (May 4, 2006)

and minty fresh


----------



## Manzerick (May 4, 2006)

like little chicklets


----------



## underdust (May 4, 2006)

before they're chewed


----------



## Manzerick (May 4, 2006)

His skin was


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 4, 2006)

shredded to the


----------



## MillerMods (May 4, 2006)

chewy center of


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 4, 2006)

a tootsie pop.


----------



## Manzerick (May 4, 2006)

but bloody, meat-soaked


----------



## LightBen (May 6, 2006)

artists formerly known


----------



## atm (May 7, 2006)

as eccentric weirdos


----------



## Grox (May 7, 2006)

played joyful music


----------



## Coop (May 7, 2006)

on the skulls


----------



## LightBen (May 8, 2006)

of the extinct


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 8, 2006)

exotic marmosets of


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2006)

the planet Uranus


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 9, 2006)

another dark hole


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 9, 2006)

in Phaserburn's pumphouse


----------



## raggie33 (May 9, 2006)

a rabid racoon


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2006)

in the pumphouse


----------



## hquan (May 10, 2006)

ate radioactive waste


----------



## atm (May 10, 2006)

and glowed like


----------



## underdust (May 10, 2006)

a radioactive racoon


----------



## cbxer55 (May 10, 2006)

meanwhile a possum


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 10, 2006)

noticed the glow


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2006)

and came over


----------



## lampare (May 10, 2006)

and walked across


----------



## Manzerick (May 11, 2006)

a tight-rope. Then


----------



## nirad (May 11, 2006)

President Bush decided


----------



## Manzerick (May 11, 2006)

to do nothing


----------



## underdust (May 11, 2006)

about the giant


----------



## leukos (May 11, 2006)

Iranian radioactive racoon


----------



## Manzerick (May 11, 2006)

from the projects.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 11, 2006)

Nor does he


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 11, 2006)

admit tapping his


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 11, 2006)

his enemies phones


----------



## hquan (May 11, 2006)

Suddenly, the raccoon


----------



## Manzerick (May 12, 2006)

grew large wings


----------



## LightBen (May 13, 2006)

made of tin


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 13, 2006)

which shorted out


----------



## Manzerick (May 13, 2006)

venus fly traps


----------



## cheapo (May 13, 2006)

were taking over


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 16, 2006)

THE ENTIRE WORLD.


----------



## cheapo (May 16, 2006)

and eating all

-David


----------



## Manzerick (May 16, 2006)

[email protected] led's because


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 16, 2006)

it was hungry.


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 16, 2006)

The hunger burned


----------



## Manzerick (May 16, 2006)

like 10,000,000,000 lumens


----------



## cheapo (May 16, 2006)

perannahs ate everyone

-David


----------



## Manzerick (May 17, 2006)

except the lone


----------



## underdust (May 17, 2006)

ranger, who was


----------



## Manzerick (May 17, 2006)

dancing in circles


----------



## underdust (May 17, 2006)

at the local


----------



## Manzerick (May 17, 2006)

watering hole. Then


----------



## underdust (May 17, 2006)

when Tonto arrived


----------



## Manzerick (May 17, 2006)

he said "Howwww!!!"


----------



## underdust (May 17, 2006)

"arrrrrre yooooouuuuu doooooooing???"


----------



## cheapo (May 17, 2006)

then a gangster


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2006)

picked up his


----------



## cheapo (May 17, 2006)

pistol and took


----------



## underdust (May 17, 2006)

three steps sideways


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2006)

then bent over


----------



## cheapo (May 17, 2006)

to pick up


----------



## Manzerick (May 18, 2006)

an m-16 to


----------



## hquan (May 18, 2006)

kill the racoon


----------



## Beamhead (May 18, 2006)

for dinner later


----------



## Manzerick (May 18, 2006)

. He picked up


----------



## chesterqw (May 18, 2006)

the m-16 but


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 18, 2006)

the racoon farted,


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2006)

blowing the gangster


----------



## Manzerick (May 18, 2006)

clear across the


----------



## underdust (May 18, 2006)

dinner table and


----------



## Manzerick (May 18, 2006)

into the fireplace


----------



## underdust (May 18, 2006)

which fortunately wasn't


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2006)

powered by batteries.


----------



## Manzerick (May 18, 2006)

Rocket fuel was


----------



## ScumNL (May 18, 2006)

the best untill


----------



## underdust (May 18, 2006)

they invented the


----------



## Manzerick (May 18, 2006)

rice powered hovercraft


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 18, 2006)

smelled like saki


----------



## cyberhobo (May 18, 2006)

and scrapped it for the V2.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2006)

which was very


----------



## underdust (May 18, 2006)

powerful, but very


----------



## cyberhobo (May 18, 2006)

beneficial for NASA, the Air Force and the entire USA!


----------



## Manzerick (May 18, 2006)

The rice revolted!


----------



## cheapo (May 18, 2006)

and took over


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2006)

and the gangster cried


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 18, 2006)

over Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2006)

who MAY be


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 18, 2006)

under a barn


----------



## PEU (May 18, 2006)

a tango dancer


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2006)

putting firecrackers in


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

unsuspecting people's cigars


----------



## chesterqw (May 19, 2006)

with strawberry toppings


----------



## missionaryman (May 19, 2006)

and orange sherbert


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

but no cherries


----------



## PEU (May 19, 2006)

it became obvious


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

that the aliens


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 19, 2006)

had Hoffa's body


----------



## raggie33 (May 19, 2006)

covered in kethup


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

aboard their ship


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 19, 2006)

the Millenium Falcon


----------



## Beamhead (May 19, 2006)

killing this thread.


----------



## PEU (May 19, 2006)

Suddendly in Area51


----------



## raggie33 (May 19, 2006)

a olive fell


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

off Frank's pizza


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 19, 2006)

and brought the whole


----------



## scrappy (May 19, 2006)

Thing to conclusion. (Please)


----------



## Manzerick (May 19, 2006)

Chapter 2 Begins


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

The fog lifts


----------



## missionaryman (May 19, 2006)

the mist rises


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 19, 2006)

and there is


----------



## cheapo (May 19, 2006)

GW sitting in


----------



## LightBen (May 19, 2006)

The A-Team


----------



## missionaryman (May 19, 2006)

tour bus at


----------



## BVH (May 19, 2006)

Hollywood & Vine


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

looking for a


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 19, 2006)

large white hooker


----------



## BVH (May 19, 2006)

with which to


----------



## underdust (May 19, 2006)

discuss foreign policy


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 19, 2006)

instead of focusing


----------



## cheapo (May 20, 2006)

on wasting money


----------



## BVH (May 20, 2006)

on cheap tabacco


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2006)

US southern border!


----------



## cheapo (May 20, 2006)

then came FLUBBER


----------



## missionaryman (May 20, 2006)

the glowing type


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2006)

of border crosser


----------



## cheapo (May 20, 2006)

who demolished the


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 21, 2006)

Sheriffs who were


----------



## PEU (May 21, 2006)

dancing the mambo


----------



## Beamhead (May 21, 2006)

end of story.


----------



## PEU (May 21, 2006)

Then they awoke


----------



## Manzerick (May 21, 2006)

stretching all morning


----------



## missionaryman (May 21, 2006)

yawning like hippos


----------



## cheapo (May 21, 2006)

and taught geometry


----------



## missionaryman (May 24, 2006)

until we all got over it


----------



## cheapo (May 24, 2006)

and started wining


----------



## PEU (May 24, 2006)

while buying flashlights


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 24, 2006)

at CPF auctions


----------



## cheapo (May 24, 2006)

chubaka was a gladiator


----------



## hquan (May 25, 2006)

and a pacifist.


----------



## missionaryman (May 25, 2006)

more than a wookie


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

on a mission


----------



## Manzerick (May 25, 2006)

with a hangover


----------



## underdust (May 25, 2006)

from drinking rum


----------



## missionaryman (May 25, 2006)

and eating pie


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

from the sewer


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 25, 2006)

that came from


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

the sewer


----------



## Manzerick (May 26, 2006)

Sewer Pie is


----------



## underdust (May 26, 2006)

magically delicious when


----------



## leukos (May 26, 2006)

it contains kernels


----------



## underdust (May 26, 2006)

of buttery popcorn


----------



## cheapo (May 26, 2006)

THE END

-David


----------



## missionaryman (May 26, 2006)

Chapter 2 begins


----------



## cheapo (May 26, 2006)

in an atom


----------



## leukos (May 26, 2006)

of unfathomable size


----------



## LightBen (May 26, 2006)

but the electrons


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 26, 2006)

were negatively charged


----------



## karlthev (May 26, 2006)

as all electrons should very well be


----------



## cheapo (May 26, 2006)

formed covalent bond


----------



## chesterqw (May 26, 2006)

aka 'the force'


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 26, 2006)

Jeremiah was a


----------



## cheapo (May 26, 2006)

polypeptide who was


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 26, 2006)

parrot and bullfrog


----------



## missionaryman (May 26, 2006)

intolerant from birth


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 27, 2006)

and "Was a


----------



## missionaryman (May 27, 2006)

yong political liberalist


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 27, 2006)

and a good


----------



## missionaryman (May 27, 2006)

storyteller from Prague


----------



## cheapo (May 27, 2006)

was a convict


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 27, 2006)

without much regret


----------



## cheapo (May 27, 2006)

42


----------



## PEU (May 27, 2006)

free as beer?


----------



## LightBen (May 27, 2006)

It was dangerous


----------



## missionaryman (May 27, 2006)

he packed a Larryk14


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2006)

which he used


----------



## Manzerick (May 27, 2006)

as a baseball


----------



## RA40 (May 27, 2006)

for the blueberry


----------



## Manzerick (May 27, 2006)

pan muffin pies.


----------



## cheapo (May 27, 2006)

everyone died


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2006)

laughing at the


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 27, 2006)

mans flourescent underwear


----------



## RA40 (May 27, 2006)

with many holes


----------



## cheapo (May 28, 2006)

universe was destroyed


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 28, 2006)

by the bright


----------



## cheapo (May 28, 2006)

firefly who mutated


----------



## Manzerick (May 30, 2006)

into Michael Jackson


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 30, 2006)

causing everyone to


----------



## cheapo (May 30, 2006)

hide their children


----------



## justsomeguy (Oct 10, 2006)

from the Korean/Iranian Mushroom Soup that is coming...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 10, 2006)

with oyster crackers


----------



## Cliffnopus (Oct 10, 2006)

and no spoon


----------



## skalomax (Oct 10, 2006)

but a


----------



## underdust (Oct 10, 2006)

lot of pepper


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 10, 2006)

and a nuclear


----------



## heathah (Oct 10, 2006)

marshmallow with a


----------



## T4R06 (Oct 12, 2006)

Train of Thought


----------



## sgtgeo (Oct 12, 2006)

Illuminated the darkness


----------



## Orbit (Oct 12, 2006)

as it Meandered


----------



## sgtgeo (Oct 12, 2006)

through the chicane


----------



## marxs (Oct 12, 2006)

but wait a


----------



## Concept (Oct 12, 2006)

eerie sound echoes


----------



## PEU (Oct 12, 2006)

please compile the story in one post, it would be a blast!


----------



## gearbox (Sep 7, 2007)

Concept said:


> eerie sound echoes



across


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 7, 2007)

a silent lake


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 7, 2007)

and suddenly a


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 7, 2007)

They saw a ...



The_LED_Museum said:


> and suddenly a


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 7, 2007)

shadowy figure from


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 7, 2007)

another dimension holding


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 7, 2007)

a tiny little


----------



## Illum (Sep 7, 2007)

minimag with no


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 8, 2007)

incandescent bulb, but


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 8, 2007)

the battery compartment


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 8, 2007)

was filled with


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2007)

blueberry flavored waffles


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2007)

and an Opalec


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

but then a


----------



## Burgess (Sep 8, 2007)

singing Canadian Lumberjack


----------



## skalomax (Sep 8, 2007)

Burgess said:


> singing Canadian Lumberjack


 
Ran across


----------



## Radio (Sep 8, 2007)

undulating cosmic debris.


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2007)

Radio said:


> undulating cosmic debris.


..and broken tubas


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 9, 2007)

and landed in


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 9, 2007)

my dogs poop


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 9, 2007)

but THEN


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2007)

it bounced into


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 9, 2007)

the neighbors yard


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 9, 2007)

and over the


----------



## Coop (Sep 10, 2007)

rainbow, somewhere


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 10, 2007)

in Sashas yard


----------



## mulotozink (Sep 10, 2007)

she saw the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2007)

Opalec Newbeam module


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2007)

The story continues here.


----------

